

Thug mentality: How two dick jokes exploded into DDoS and death threats - colin_jack
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/21/4132752/thug-mentality-how-two-dick-jokes-exploded-into-ddos-and-death-threats

======
zamnedix
I really just don't even know how to respond to this. I can't wrap my head
around how ridiculous it is.

